# Central Wisconsin



## Stud Bro

Hey whos located in central wiconsin and where im in Stevens Point


----------



## dirtmandan2

I'm in wis rapids...


----------



## rrettke

Based out of Oshkosh, we cover the Fox Valley, Oshkosh, Fond Du Lac, and have large accounts in Sheboygan and Milwaukee.


----------



## Whitehead

*I am about 13 miles east of Tomah...*


----------



## erkoehler

Have a place North of you in St. Germain, Wi area


----------



## RichG53

Waukesha WI. area........


----------



## Happy J

Just joined last night.:waving: Nice forum. I'm in the Wausau, WI area. If anyone needs back up let me know.


----------



## 92ramcharger

Marshfield, WI here!


----------



## grasschopper

Hartford, Wi over here.


----------



## jgoetter1

Brookfield, WI


----------



## Buddhaman

Antigo, WI


----------



## amberslawncare

Neenah.... Also looking for sub's


----------



## zuess253

Janesville WI waiting to see what happens after GM leaves


----------



## Whitehead

*Are any of you worried of how well you might do because of your area economy...

On the paranoid scale of 1 - 10 where is your head, and again what area do you service...*


----------



## Team_Arctic

Based out of portage, cover the portage baraboo and wisconsin dells area

looking for backup subs


----------



## Whitehead

Team I would like to oblige but I am north and west of your area...

I also noticed the post I did was in this thread as I wanted to have it in the other...

I must have been tired... Sorry


----------



## Laughterman

Reedsburg, Baraboo, WI Dells Area

We can help you if you needs subs in these areas.


----------



## siewertenterpri

Wausau area.


----------



## Humvee27

*little south of you all (or west)*

Madison WI area...


----------



## Signature lawns

Milwaukee, Wisconsin (Southridge Area) Just gettin' are feet wet this year. Love the site very 

Informative.


----------



## Premier

Madison Wi


----------



## Ipushsnow

Milwaukee here.


----------



## Whitehead

*Cheese Heads.*

*Now considering I see a couple of cheese heads on here, I ask this question.

What are you charging in your area of the state for a in town residential;

( 1 ) Plowing a single drive with truck.
( 2 ) Plowing a dual drive with a truck.
( 3 ) Blowing a single drive.
( 4 ) Blowing a dual drive.
( 5 ) Blowing the sidewalks
( 6 ) Roof raking
( 7 ) Salting*


----------



## Longae29

I'm in waukesha, we service properties in waukesha, and milwaukee counties



Whitehead;676739 said:


> *
> ( 3 ) Blowing a single drive.
> ( 4 ) Blowing a dual drive.
> ( 5 ) Blowing the sidewalks
> *


This isnt that type of discussion board.......blowing a single drive? blowing a dual drive? blowing the sidewalks? that sounds like a recipe for frostbite.


----------



## Whitehead

*I just thought it would be interesting to know what others are charging across the state.*


----------



## Premier

Whitehead;676739 said:


> *Now considering I see a couple of cheese heads on here, I ask this question.
> 
> What are you charging in your area of the state for a in town residential;
> 
> ( 1 ) Plowing a single drive with truck.
> ( 2 ) Plowing a dual drive with a truck.
> ( 3 ) Blowing a single drive.
> ( 4 ) Blowing a dual drive.
> ( 5 ) Blowing the sidewalks
> ( 6 ) Roof raking
> ( 7 ) Salting*


Not enough  the lowballers are everyware this year, we lost 1 contract worth 125000 and we ran that contract on 4% profit just to have the work.


----------



## hpy540

*dump box for sale*

3.5 yd garwood dump box for sale good condition. Not pretty but soun d pto driven. [email protected] $1,100


----------



## MattR

Mattoon area here. If you are wondering where Mattoon is, it is south of Antigo about 20 miles.


----------



## S&SSNOW

Appleton/Neenah here and looking for subs as well. 
We got alot of snow this year and as others have said there are tons of low ballers. i have lost some good accounts to some random guy with a plow on his daily driver that has no clue how to plow correctly. i go by my old accounts and there are banks all over the place by entrances and exits making it hard for cars to see the traffic when leaving the business. is there anyone else in the valley area?


----------



## jomama45

MattR;734786 said:


> Mattoon area here. If you are wondering where Mattoon is, it is south of Antigo about 20 miles.


I'm between Milwaukee & Sheboygan, but I know where Mattoon is!

I have a good friend that grew up in B-Wood, & my dad grew up in Athens.:waving:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I'm in West Bend. Do work in Washington County, and sometimes sub for a friend in Ozaukee County.


----------



## snowman5313

Madison WI


----------



## Schuley

RIght outside of madison, service western Dane areas


----------



## mikkinosweat

*Sauk Prairie and Madison Area*

I work around Sauk City/ Prairie du Sac and surrounding areas.


----------



## dodgeboy06

Elkhorn here but work do work in the Waukesha/Washington county area


----------



## adrebs57

I'm in Appleton and rates vary all over the board, I've seen lowballers charging $30 per hour(not sure how you can make money). We have 3 trucks and a tractor. I may add a 4th and may want to look at adding some sub work(finallly found some good reliable employees)


----------



## adrebs57

Hey S&SSNOW,
Can you message me about subs and what type of work you may have? We cover Kaukauna to Neenah and everything in between.
Thanks
Allan
Bulldog Landscaping


----------



## bear430

Pewaukee (Waukesha Area), WI


----------



## Metro Lawn

If anyone works in the Milwaukee area and is on Facebook, look up this guy: Bishop Gregory L. Goner He just posted that he needs quotes for multiple properties.


----------



## wisco-revi

wausau, point, plover and rapids


----------

